# New Truck



## FlipKing (Jul 25, 2014)

06 Nissan Frontier LE with every bell and whistle. Leather, Sun roof, 4wd, towing, step rails, roof rack, bed extender, premium sound system....92k miles. Drove all the way to Tupelo, MS to buy it. Now all I have to do is talk myself into taking it on the hunting club.....


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2014)

That's a good looking truck flip. Don't be afraid to use it , just don't abuse it. Scott


----------



## sea trout (Jul 25, 2014)

my personal opinion would be to put some mud grips on that truck and drive it around the club with the sun roof open and the premium sound system turned up and you will have the most perfect truck in the world!!!!

That is an awesome luggage rack too! Looks like it does the job with a handsome low profile look!!

Nice truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 25, 2014)

Very nice!  I'd at least wait until the tire shine wears off before taking it to the hunting club.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like somebody took real good care of it!
Congratulations on your new truck!


----------



## riskyb (Jul 25, 2014)

nice truck bud


----------



## FlipKing (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks guys, It'll go to the club, just might take a year or so before I take on any skinny trails. Lol I'm excited to try out the 4wd and get a little mud on the tires. Tires are brand new, so hard to justify replacing them already haha. She's a beauty for sure!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 27, 2014)

Get that thing dirty.


----------



## joe wiechec (Jul 29, 2014)

Nothing like a trip down Westlake rd. after a rain storm.


----------



## mattech (Jul 30, 2014)

nice, congrats


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice one I  have been looking for a Nissan or Yota around that year and milage almost imposable to find.


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice looking truck ,I have an 04 Crewcab and it has been a dependable truck...Thought you should be aware of the fact though that there are some major issues with the radiators/transmissions on '05-'06 models.

http://www.carcomplaints.com/Nissan...or_crack_leaked_fluid_into_transmission.shtml


----------



## moodman (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice truck man, congrats


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 2, 2014)

I had a 2004 Nissan and loved mine. Congrats!!


----------



## Echo (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks great!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice truck, how far is the walk to the club?? Truck would look good with a big buck in it. J/k  good luck with it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice one. I have a 2001 and it's the most dependable truck I've ever owned. It had 220K on it before the was ever a wrench put to the engine.


----------

